
Security guide to customs-proofing your laptop - iamelgringo
http://www.news.com/8301-13578_3-9892897-38.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
bdfh42
Of course, common sense says - do not cross borders carrying commercial
secrets on your laptop and as for anything else - don't carry anything you
would not like your mother to see.

